

Boeing to Propose Redesign of 787 Battery to F.A.A. - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/21/business/boeing-to-propose-battery-fixes-to-faa.html

======
codex
One of Boeing's fixes is to add insulation between the cells, which is exactly
what Elon Musk proposed.

